# Miss Molly (previously known as coco!!)



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's less than a week til I pick up my puppy. Trying to post photos but not doing too well...here goes...
















Apologies if I fail or the photos are huge!!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh she is adorable! She has a really cute face and her coat looks perfectly wavy.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Adorably perfect!! Please post more pics once home! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol cute puppy, but i love the couch, that is so cool


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh so cute!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

What a little sweetheart !

Val


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely comments,I'm counting down the days xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh she is so pretty.


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

bundles of fun coming your way, shes fab u less. 
not long now, but this week will seem like ages.
mandy


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh she's really lovely!....beautiful colour too! She's perfect! Congratulations! X


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What cross is she? Apologises if it says that somewhere 
X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,
Thank you. She is a cross between an American cocker (mum) and miniature poodle.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely puppy ... so sweet looking ... I want her ha ha ha xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Miss Molly is lovely and her name really suits her.

Where are you getting her from?


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She is so pretty!! I just want to pick her up and give her cuddles


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a little doll!!! Beautiful long ears already!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She is beautiful! I love the name and she is going to have the most fabulous coat - let us know how you get on with her


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl Miss Molly is and the name suits her well, can't wait to see more photos of her!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all for such lovely comments about little Molly, she is a wee doll. It's so nice to have the seal of approval from those 'in the know'!! I'm collecting her from a hobby breeder in yorkshire. She is one of 6 puppies, all very similar in colouring, 3 boys and 3 girls. Her breeder wanted to breed her American cocker with another American cocker however couldn't find a suitable stud therefore went for a 'poo'!! This is her first litter. I pick 
Her up on friday, fingers crossed all goes ok . Will hopefully be able to post pics of her in her new home


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah lovely Mairi, so glad she found a Poo instead, that is one lovely little lady.

Enjoy having her


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mairi, Miss Molly is gorgeous  
Are you in Scotland?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

What a gorgeous puppy Miss Molly is


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Ali,
Yes I am in Scotland... Did the 'wee doll' give it away?!... I'm near Stirling 
Mairi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, that and your name 
Well, I very much look forward to meeting you with Miss Molly in the not too distant future.
I should warn you that I am not native, I am a naturalised Scot, having lived here 24 years - next year I will have been here for half my life


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh is nt it strange that the first thing i thought when I saw her what a lovely Doll and then others have said the same... Miss Molly Dolly... I can see some nick names forming already xxx


----------

